# Curious



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey there,

As you can see I am new here. Actually, I'm new to pretty much any internet community-joining. I became curious a couple of weeks ago when I found out about my results, which were scarily accurate. I'm an INFP, so please be gentle with me roud:.

I hate introductions but sort of feel like they are a necessary transition so let's go!

I'm 18 (curious about the average age of the posters here) and I come from Quebec (that's in Canada for those without any geographical knowledge). My first language is french so please excuse any mistakes I may write in english (that or correct me politely, after all I do seek improvement). Not much to say about my personality as I feel it is well resumed in any INFP description. 

I'm currently majoring in social studies and altough I have a profond love for psychology, I'm going to major in photography next year (by the way our school system is very different from the american one).

My interests include photography (the love of my life), psychology and going crazy once in a while.

P.S Re-reading this, I notice how monotone I sound. I swear I'm not!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha, oh it's fine. A grand introduction.

Psychology and photography are fun. So much fun I decided to declare a major in one of them.

Care to test your intuition? :tongue:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome there are many INFP's here so dont worry you'll fit in nicely. McGoo is gonna like you fo' sure.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the fora.



slowriot said:


> McGoo is gonna like you fo' sure.


Yes. Toxic appears to be especially tasty.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome :crazy:


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome :laughing:



Trope said:


> Yes. Toxic appears to be especially tasty.


Why thank you young fox! Although I probably taste like salad, rice and tea and a dash of chocolate. I don,t have much variety in my meals :bored:

I've added my banner-thingy to prove my INFP-ness.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, Toxic . I'm an 18-year old INFP as well :].

Psychology and photography are great! I love both of them as well, although I'm no expert in either.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Psychology and photography are great! I love both of them as well, although I'm no expert in either.


Neither am I  Doesn't mean we can't appreciate both of those things :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, I'm an ISTP who's catapulting INFPs to the moon. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome, I'm an ISTP who's catapulting INFPs to the moon. I hope you enjoy your stay.


Good, I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

xToXiCx said:


> Good, I've always wanted to go there.


Have fun there, you get to be with all your fellow INFPs.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Have fun there, you get to be with all your fellow INFPs.


Our civilization shall advance quite slowly as we never finish anything we begin.Oh, and you earth people shall miss our artistic creations and high understanding. Good luck with that!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

xToXiCx said:


> Our civilization shall advance quite slowly as we never finish anything we begin.Oh, and you earth people shall miss our artistic creations and high understanding. Good luck with that!


Well, the aliens there have already been impregnated by your fellow INFPs so they can do the work. Don't worry, I won't miss you, I'm the one catapulting you to the moon.:tongue:


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> . Don't worry, I won't miss you, I'm the one catapulting you to the moon.:tongue:



Aww well I'll miss you! I'll be sure to check on you from time to time with my telescope (if I manage to control it despite the gravity) but you know not in a stalker-y way. I'm curious to see who you'll pick on once we are gone


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

xToXiCx said:


> Aww well I'll miss you! I'll be sure to check on you from time to time with my telescope (if I manage to control it despite the gravity) but you know not in a stalker-y way. I'm curious to see who you'll pick on once we are gone


Everybody misses me when they're gone.:tongue: I'm just that good looking huh?:tongue: Don't worry, I'll just pick on the other NFs.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Everybody misses me when they're gone.:tongue: I'm just that good looking huh?:tongue: Don't worry, I'll just pick on the other NFs.



Come on now, there's no need to be uncivilized, we are after all IPs XD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

xToXiCx said:


> Come on now, there's no need to be uncivilized, we are after all IPs XD


Trust me, this is me being civilized. :tongue: I'm letting you create your own ideal world on the moon. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Trust me, this is me being civilized. :tongue: I'm letting you create your own ideal world on the moon. What's wrong with that?


But what if my future babies are ESTJs? Then all hope will be lost! XD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

xToXiCx said:


> But what if my future babies are ESTJs? Then all hope will be lost! XD


No hope will be lost, you get to know that I'll be here on Earth with them.


----------

